# ***Absolutely the UGLIEST board Ever.***



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

Just traded a 6 pack of good beer for the board on the left. Got the Contrabands (purposefully ugly matching) brand new from Dogfunk for $110. First ride=tomorrow. Its a Gnu Stupid Cap 155. *Does ANYBODY know who the three old men are?* 

I dare you to find an uglier board. You won't.



I dub thee, Ugly Stick.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

pretty effin ugly. lol


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I would shred the hell out of that board if it was a good one


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

I just carpet boarded the shit out of it. First time setting up/strapping into Contrabands too... didn't take too long, and they actually feel reallly comfy. It's gonna be my low-er speed drunken beater rock n rail board. 

I'm pretty sure I won't feel the need to board check like I do with my Heritage either.... unless, _of course_, someone is so impressed with its sheer Ugliness and seamless mashup with nasty contrabands that they will want it too.


----------



## clownmitts (Nov 21, 2010)

Who actually likes Libtech topsheets?


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

clownmitts said:


> Who actually likes Libtech topsheets?


I love Lib Tech's artwork. This year's Banana Magic is probably the sweetest looking topsheet I have ever seen. And my 07/08 TRS looks pretty sick, I think.


----------



## clownmitts (Nov 21, 2010)

crazyface said:


> I love Lib Tech's artwork. This year's Banana Magic is probably the sweetest looking topsheet I have ever seen. And my 07/08 TRS looks pretty sick, I think.


I don't know man. Look at that Skate Banana.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a stupid cap you're probably going to blow that board apart in a few runs those things would just explode. I know I've seen the guy in the middle for some reason I'm thinking a comedian from way back in the day.


----------



## clownmitts (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey I'm not saying they suck. I'm hoping to pick up a TRS with c2btx in the new year.


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's a stupid cap you're probably going to blow that board apart in a few runs those things would just explode. I know I've seen the guy in the middle for some reason I'm thinking a comedian from way back in the day.


The explosion will be glorious as long as I don't get any shrapnel in my nuts. Hmm, comedian... I think we may be getting somewhere

For some reason, they ALL look familiar to me


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's a stupid cap you're probably going to blow that board apart in a few runs those things would just explode. I know I've seen the guy in the middle for some reason I'm thinking a comedian from way back in the day.


Buster Keaton maybe? :dunno:


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

clownmitts said:


> Who actually likes Libtech topsheets?


people with bad taste. although this year's T. Rice is actually pretty well designed


----------



## clownmitts (Nov 21, 2010)

I know right? I'd pay $50 more for a completely blank Libtech TRS.


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

I think the dude on the nose is Mugatu from Zoolander.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

clownmitts said:


> Who actually likes Libtech topsheets?


Are you kidding me? They made the best top sheet of all time.


----------



## clownmitts (Nov 21, 2010)

Breathtaking


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

clownmitts said:


> Breathtaking


I know!!!!


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

clownmitts said:


> Breathtaking


do i detect traces of sarcasm?


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

thetraveler said:


> people with bad taste. although this year's T. Rice is actually pretty well designed


well I guess I have bad taste then because Lib has the best graphics in the business. they're fucking metal!!!! badass

I was actually thinking about getting the topsheet from my 09/10 skunk ape done as a tattoo real big on my ribs.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Shocktroop531 said:


> well I guess I have bad taste then because Lib has the best graphics in the business. they're fucking metal!!!! badass
> 
> I was actually thinking about getting the topsheet from my 09/10 skunk ape done as a tattoo real big on my ribs.



They do, the people that don't like them are most likely Burton riding kooks.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Lstarrasl said:


> They do, the people that don't like them are most likely Burton riding kooks.


Burton have fugly designs, too. Personally, I don't care what the topsheet looks like. I'm only interested in showing my base


----------



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

hahhahahahahahh wow this had me loling


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Every company has ugly and sick looking designs. Lib Tech's Ban Magic and T.Rice are their best looking boards. Ride has the HighLife, Machete, and DH series of boards that look killer, especially their DH2.4/5.

I find my K2 Turbo Dream to be ugly, but I don't care either way. I put some stickers on it and will put more as I collect them 

By the way, a lot of boards that look ugly in pictures look effin sweet in person. Ride is notorious for making boards that look 100% better in person. Even my TD looks better in person (still ugly in my opinion lol).

Anyway, this thread was full of wins


----------



## Joeyblunts420 (Dec 14, 2010)

I think that's Capt. Ahab on the bottom hahahahahaha But those guys do look familiar. And I like MOST of Lib's artwork but every company makes crappy looking ones and sick looking ones.


----------

